# Erskine Skid Steer Snow Plow



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Erskine snow plows? I just bought my second M7040 and will be picking it up later this week, or early next. I will be purchasing a second 10 foot snow pusher for it, but would also like to get a couple snow plows for the loaders on them. I know the concerns about bending the arms and such, but all that aside, how is the quality of the Erskine snow plows? 

I was going to just go with a couple Boss plows, but the dealer I buy my tractors from doesn't sell anything but the Erskine plows and does not have any on the lot for me to look at first. I can't decide if I should have one thrown in the tractor purchase, or just get a 9' Boss skid steer plow down the road? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you already have pushers for them I'd look for a used Meyers M10 or something equivalent and just make up the mount. I'm a total Boss guy for pickups but I'd never put one on a tractor. It's to hard with a V plow to keep your blade at proper height on a loader. We have four 14ft power angle blades sitting around because we thought we'd need them but for some reason we find you can basically do everything with a pusher. So they havn't been used in years. Food for thought.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

One of the issues with mounting a snow blade on a tractor loader is the potential to bend or twist the loader arms as there are no "stops" to absorb the loads. It is quite different with a skid steer loader as you can (and should) push with the loaders arms resting against the stops. Just an observation from somebody with much less plowing experience than most here but with 25 years of experience in the skid steer and tractor loader attachment industry.

While I no longer have any ties to Erskine, I used to be a manufacturers rep for them, selling their snow blowers and they make an excellent snow blower, the best in the industry as far as I am concerned. I don't know much about their snow blades (they didn't offer them when I was repping for them) but If it were me I would purchase a snow blade from a snow plow manufacturer, somebody with the experience and not a company who manufactures over (40) different attachments. My opinion is that many of the industry attachment manufacturers have tried to become all things to all people and have lost their focus and expertise.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;1050546 said:


> It's to hard with a V plow to keep your blade at proper height on a loader. *I dont think he was talking about a vplow. And the Boss Skid Steer plows are more than heavy duty enough for the tractors he's running*
> 
> We have four 14ft power angle blades sitting around because we thought we'd need them but for some reason we find you can basically do everything with a pusher. So they havn't been used in years. Food for thought. *I have experienced the same thing, but on a smaller scale than you Dave...Unless your doing roads, you may be better off putting your money somewhere else and just run pushers*


FWIW though, the boss skid plow is a far superior product over the erskin imo.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

rhkfwain;1050548 said:


> One of the issues with mounting a snow blade on a tractor loader is the potential to bend or twist the loader arms as there are no "stops" to absorb the loads. It is quite different with a skid steer loader as you can (and should) push with the loaders arms resting against the stops. Just an observation from somebody with much less plowing experience than most here but with 25 years of experience in the skid steer and tractor loader attachment industry.
> 
> QUOTE]
> rhkfwain this is not bashing you in no way I am just stating the facts in general.
> ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snocrete;1050704 said:


> FWIW though, the boss skid plow is a far superior product over the erskin imo.


Sorry my bad. I always think of Boss as V for some reason.

rhkfwain this is not bashing you in no way I am just stating the facts in general.

Actually it has been proving that pushing into a bank or even a hard packed dirt pile does exert more force to the loader arms than plowing snow..and please don't say that plowing snow there is more side force than loading a bucket full of dirt. Very seldom is the side to side force of loading a bucket equal.[/QUOTE]

Since your an expert, what happens when you hit an island with your blade that is fully angled?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1050876 said:


> Since your an expert, what happens when you hit an island with your blade that is fully angled?


Only rookies do that Dave,


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Anytime we have tried to put a manufactured angle blade on a large skid or tractor they have never held up in one season they resemble an old dish rag. (We do run pretty aggressive though) We now run 11 and 12 ft plows off of Highway trucks, doesnt take long to fab them up and nice big pins, double cutting edges, and if you look around a bit you can get some practically new ones very reasonable, I bought 4 on an auction for $800, 2 had about half their life left and the other 2 were Falls and had never been put on a truck. We really only run these on big skids now and they kick out the corners, dicks, and such to the loaders and boxplows. I do agree with bending tractor loader arms easily we have done it.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

JD Dave;1050876 said:


> Sorry my bad. I always think of Boss as V for some reason.
> 
> rhkfwain this is not bashing you in no way I am just stating the facts in general.
> 
> Actually it has been proving that pushing into a bank or even a hard packed dirt pile does exert more force to the loader arms than plowing snow..and please don't say that plowing snow there is more side force than loading a bucket full of dirt. Very seldom is the side to side force of loading a bucket equal.


*Since your an expert*, what happens when you hit an island with your blade that is fully angled?[/QUOTE]

What kind of statement is that?
Lets not get stupid about this..if you hit anything with a plow I don't care if it is a truck,tractor, or grader something is going to give!
You don't have to be a expert to know that it's just common sense!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1050913 said:


> Anytime we have tried to put a manufactured angle blade on a large skid or tractor they have never held up in one season they resemble an old dish rag. (We do run pretty aggressive though) We now run 11 and 12 ft plows off of Highway trucks, doesnt take long to fab them up and nice big pins, double cutting edges, and if you look around a bit you can get some practically new ones very reasonable, I bought 4 on an auction for $800, 2 had about half their life left and the other 2 were Falls and had never been put on a truck. We really only run these on big skids now and they kick out the corners, dicks, and such to the loaders and boxplows. I do agree with bending tractor loader arms easily we have done it.


I meant docks, and such haha


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Read it twice, chuckled after figuring it out. Oops.


----------

